# April Winner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both are great shots and well deserved of so many votes. Congrats!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute and oh so typically Golden. BTW, did everyone notice in the LJilly28 photo, even the tongue has mud on it?


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys! Feel like my little guy is famous!


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

So, I'm not exactly sure how to do this....Do I get to pick May's photo contest theme? If so, do I start a new thread? I'm thinking to continue on in the same theme...we had April Showers (mud!!!!) How about May Flowers? Post a picture of your Golden retriever with the theme May flowers....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both Goldenshadow and Ljilly! Great photos!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

goldenshadow said:


> So, I'm not exactly sure how to do this....Do I get to pick May's photo contest theme? If so, do I start a new thread? I'm thinking to continue on in the same theme...we had April Showers (mud!!!!) How about May Flowers? Post a picture of your Golden retriever with the theme May flowers....


I will start a new thread tonight.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shots of two great WINNERS!!!!...::


----------



## golden_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

How adorable!


----------

